
WebAssembly and SIMD - syrusakbary
https://medium.com/wasmer/webassembly-and-simd-13badb9bf1a8
======
zenlibs
Exciting news!

Question to @syrusakbary - When is wasmer support in Windows likely to reach
beta status? Would mingw-64 be a better Windows target than Win32, for porting
unix-y wasmer code, especially related to WASI?

Thank You

~~~
syrusakbary
I have good news! Wasmer has already reached beta status in Windows. WASI is
already supported there as well (Emscripten still needs some love, but we are
working on it)

With this release we also added support for the LLVM backend in Windows, so
you can also run WebAssembly-SIMD programs in Windows!

Regarding mingw-64 being a better target than Win32 for porting unix-y
programs into WebAssembly that's probably right since the POSIX gap is
smaller.

~~~
zenlibs
That's great news! Thank you to the entire wasmer team for this awesome
software.

